# Art/Object Issues > Framing Artwork >  What brand acrylic do you like for framing?

## GregB

I was wondering what everyone's preference for acrylic used for framing is?  I have used Acrylite FF by Cyro for the past ten years.  Due to price and availability, I will be switching to another brand.(probably Plexiglass by Arkema)  I have also noticed over the past 4-5 years that the amount of black specs in the glazing has increased.  Anyone else notice this?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.

----------


## bmetro

Optium http://preservationglazing.com/index.html

----------


## Paul Brewin

We use OP-3, and on rare occasions Optium for high value paintings.

----------

